# CH124 Articles



## h3tacco (16 Oct 2011)

Both of these articles are ~5 months old but they are surprisingly well written. Kudos to the PA folk. 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/12w-12e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=11760

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/12w-12e/nr-sp/index-eng.asp?id=11759


----------

